
Discovering a Galaxy with a Telephoto Lens (2016) - dnetesn
http://nautil.us/issue/79/catalysts/how-to-discover-a-galaxy-with-a-telephoto-lens-rp
======
dang
Discussed at the time:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10991628](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10991628)

